# Hatchet



## shdybrady19 (May 29, 2009)

Do you yall have a company to recommend for a good hatchet to go backpacking with? One made out of good quality steel so it holds his edge well. One about 18" or so. I know there are a good bit of tactical tomahawks. But I want something a bit more cutting edge and a thicker wedge. Any suggestions?


----------



## CRP5 (May 29, 2009)

I have several Wetterlings that have been great hatchets.  You can go high end with a Gransfor Bruks, but IMO the Wetterlings are just as good.  Best of luck...


----------



## mello_collins (May 31, 2009)

fiskers are not bad


----------



## Nicodemus (May 31, 2009)

I prefer a custom blacksmith made `hawk, myself.


----------



## dawg2 (May 31, 2009)

Estwing.

I have one and it is great.  Pretty hard to destroy and it's small.

http://www.amazon.com/Estwing-E24A-Sportsmans-Hatchet-Handle/dp/B0002JT0BO


----------



## shdybrady19 (Jun 1, 2009)

i have always seen estwing as kind of lower grade. Im not sure why. I guess its just because i see it everytime i go to home depot. I like the wetterlings. But they have a i believe a 13in one and then that have a mid 20 inch axe. I am looking for something about the 18 inch mark. Something where i can cut down a small tree with ease but also easy enough to carry on my hip.


----------



## Cornelia_Hiker (Jun 1, 2009)

dawg2 said:


> Estwing.
> 
> I have one and it is great.  Pretty hard to destroy and it's small.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Estwing-E24A-Sportsmans-Hatchet-Handle/dp/B0002JT0BO



Estwing is THE NAME in hatchets and specialty hammers ect...  available at most good hardware stores. Might even score a deal on ebay.


----------



## SmokyMtnSmoke (Jun 1, 2009)

From my experiences, Estwings are soft, but YMMV! 

Although I like to have a hatchet in the woods, I find a good folding pruning saw is usually many times easier to cut down small trees and limbs and keep one in my pack at all times to accompany my hatchet.


Here's a perfect fit and priced right (at the moment)
With good Swedish steel.

http://cgi.ebay.com/caming-camp-Swe...5|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318|301:1|293:1|294:50

To me tho Wetterlings are the best...

http://www.888knivesrus.com/category/allbrands.wetterlingsaxe/


----------



## shdybrady19 (Jun 1, 2009)

I tihnk i decided to get a wetterlings. that website you provided a wider line then what i could find. They have a 19 inch on I am going to buy. Also found an awesome sharpening tool there. I am almost ready for my week long back packing trip


----------



## Bobby Jackson (Jun 1, 2009)

I agree with Smokey,there has got to be a better way.

Last time i chopped,chopped,on my knees with a little short handled hatchet and i chopped,chopped with the hatchet, i finally got done and i gave it away(after i caught my breath) and bought a small AXE.


----------



## shdybrady19 (Jun 1, 2009)

well I guess what I am actually buying is a small axe. Its a 19inch axe. And really Im not going to be cutting down too many trees. Just more of getting fire wood. Cutting braches off. Little stuff like that. I have a knife if i need to cut anything.


----------



## huntingonthefly (Jun 1, 2009)

I use a 18" Ontario Machete for all my trail chopping, pruning limbs and cutting down small trees. Thicker and better grade steel than most flimsy Wally World teeth jarring ''rubberbands.'' I cleared an entire acre once of thick underbrush, mostly ironwood trees-some of which were bigger as your calf at the base. Also a couple of hickories in that size range too. Still using it and it never has been sharpened. Around $30.00- well worth the money. If you are in the woods a lot, you need one. Got tired of hacking with an axe years ago. But then again, I never had a quality one either. If I bought an axe it would definitely be a small axe or tomahawk made like they had in the ''old days.'' I was at the Chewah Park frontier days thing and Nicodemus and dem ole boys had some that had a heckuva edge- seen 'em throwing 'em and sticking in those wood blocks like it was butter. Try sticking most of dem unbalanced mass manufactured cheapos into something hard. They won't even stick in the dirt- just roll along it, lol!


----------



## dawg2 (Jun 1, 2009)

SmokyMtnSmoke said:


> From my experiences, Estwings are soft, but YMMV!
> 
> Although I like to have a hatchet in the woods, I find a good folding pruning saw is usually many times easier to cut down small trees and limbs and keep one in my pack at all times to accompany my hatchet.
> 
> ...



I'll try a Wetterling AFTER I break my Eastwing


----------



## bearpugh (Jun 2, 2009)

gerber, but they have plastic handles.


----------



## shdybrady19 (Jun 2, 2009)

What about cold steel's bush axe?
http://www.coldsteel.com/trailboss.html

Would 1055 carbon steel be a metal for an axe.


----------



## sharpeblades (Jun 2, 2009)

*Ax*

I have the hunter model Gransfor Burks ax and have been useing it for 15 years and still going strong .I think they are the best made . I also have the larger eastwing ax that stays on the the 4-wheeler and have been using it for over ten years .It is a super ax also and all steel.


----------

